# Its almost time



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

to be hitting those paylakes.

Which paylakes do you like to fish ?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

No more paylakes for me...only the Ohio River...such a good fishery..even though the fishing has not been so good this winter, did manage some channels last Monday.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> No more paylakes for me...only the Ohio River...such a good fishery..even though the fishing has not been so good this winter, did manage some channels last Monday.


What did you catch your channels on?


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

I used to fish the pay puddles alot,, till it all got to competative.
There is 5 puddles within 10 minutes drive from my house. There is one that I still hit every now and then ,But it is when it's closed down for winter.,and I don't pay to get in .( I know the owner ) there is some big fish in there .
Anymore I'd rather hit the local lakes where you got room to ,,stand,,cast,,fish,,and fart. Not be ,elbow to a**hole and try to fish.
To each their own . I don't have a problem with them being around.
I have found that when the paylakes are having tournys,,the local lakes are wide open. that's graet for me. LOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

it is about that time, i can already hear the river calling my name.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

no paylakes for me, but the river has been callin my name since the last time I was sittin on the bank!:G


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

wasnt this meant to be a Paylake discussion thread?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont care if it is a paylake, or the river I am ready to go, and ready for spring.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt. I'm ready to try something new.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> wasnt this meant to be a Paylake discussion thread?


It doesn't really matter as long as we are all talking about fishing somewhere


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I hear that.... Flathunter and I talked for a hour last night about floats and bobber stops! lol. It was better than talking about the near zero temps outside!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hear ya...... you know Mellon I just may give that Vicious line a try this year. are there any local shops that carry it or do we order online ?


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just may have to get one of those hats, they look sweet.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy,

What size line do you use normally? I've got about 50K yards of it. lol


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was going to order a spool of the 30 in ultimate and also ordering one of those blue and white hats I think it says team vicious fishing


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

once you use that viscious line you will be hooked! best catfishing line (mono or co-polymer that is) i have used so far. i have 2 reels that are in their 3rd year of use with the same line and its still in good shape. plan on stripping 2 of my reels of the 30lb and going with the 25lb, afraid i'm gonna bust up my reels trying to break the line when i get snagged. man that stuff is tough!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Mississippi state record flathead was caught last fall on Vicious' All Purpose line. It's comparable to Berkley Big Game and is Vicious' cheapest line. I'm going to be trying it this year on more of my reels. I figure if it can catch a 70# Mississippi flathead it should catch anything I'm going to get. lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> The Mississippi state record flathead was caught last fall on Vicious' All Purpose line. It's comparable to Berkley Big Game and is Vicious' cheapest line. I'm going to be trying it this year on more of my reels. I figure if it can catch a 70# Mississippi flathead it should catch anything I'm going to get. lol


I remember you sending me that article Bryan...but when I read it on Vicious website they said he caught it on braid but was using an All purpose leader...

Randy- I use vicious as well I am a big fan of the "Off Shore" series 30 lb is what I use as well. Hi Vis green shows up really well on my blacklights on my boat at night.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill add my .02, I love the Vicious stuff as well, Hi vis, 30# Off shore, its a little pricy but I can attest to the strength it has when snagged up, its all, and I mean, ALL you can do to break it it sometimes.

Mellon is like the local Crack dealer, getting all of us hooked on the stuff, thanks buddy!!!

Salmonid


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good reviews........ I'm definitely going to try it now.

Thanks guys


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy, I liked the off shore better than I did the ultimate, might just be me...I am gonna order a 2-lb spool of the off shore in clear this week.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

As most of you know I used to be a paylake hater..But I dont have a boat to fish the big rivers for bluecats, and dont have the money nor the time to drive to them.

So i am gonna be doing some paylakin for bluecats this year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dink one reason you may find that vicious line so hard to break is it's thickness.

30-lb vicious is the same thickness as 40-lb big game...both 0.24 diameter.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i just switched this year to vicious offshore 30 pound and i like what i have seen so far


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> As most of you know I used to be a paylake hater..But I dont have a boat to fish the big rivers for bluecats, and dont have the money nor the time to drive to them.
> 
> So i am gonna be doing some paylakin for bluecats this year.


It's not just about having a boat. I have a sweet boat set up for cattin' the Ohio, but I've just lost intrest in driving so long, launching, loading, coming home putting it up, etc... Another problem is that I flat out can't drive at night or more than an hour at a time. I've came to the conclusion today. I simply can't do it. I drove to Mt Vernon (2 hours) then to Hocking Co (another 2 hours) then home (another 2 hours) and have no idea how we didn't die. 

I guess having such a stressful job as well as being basically a single dad of 3 Mon-Fri evenings/nights (wife works 3rd shift) has taken a toll on me. That's why I plan on doing the easiest fishing I can this year, plus get back to panfishing and stuff like that. My wife is happy becasue she loves doing the panfish stuff, so I guess I'm making U-turn of sorts.

Now as far as Paylaking being cheaper.... I'm not sold on that yet. Let's say a person spends $20 every time they paylake, plus $10 in food, $10 in bait.... and they go 6 times a month. That comes out to $240 a month. That's a nice bit of change I think. You could be like me last year: a $140 boat payment and take it out once and only fish a half dozen times, this is MUCH cheaper! 

Now, Who's ready for some 60 degree weather?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

trilene big game all the way!!!! It has never done me wrong 20 lb channels 60 lb flats 60 lb blues im sold on it, #1 in my book!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Mellon,

You can cut down the cost by catching your own bait and packing a lunch and drinks. I personally don't eat while I fish unless I'm fishing more then (1) 12 hour ticket.... some bring their own grill.

I can fish (1) 12 hour ticket for less than $20 including jackpots


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy, 

Those are good points. I have gotten to the point where I love keeping my bait in my tanks more than anything else. My kids treat them as pets. lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

when im heading out for a day/night of fishing, i always pack food drinks and what not, sometimes we will take the lil grill and cook up some deer steaks, but when me and some of my friends go we always split the costs of everything, now i usually catch plenty of bait and if i have any left over ill just give it to a friend to use if im not going to use it all, cause with the kids if they start treating them as pets and start wondering what happened to sammy the fish, well sammy caught me a nice flathead, he went all samurai on the flathead and whooped its but...LOL...


----------

